# logging in but not being logged in



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2003)

Some people have been having trouble logging in.  They log in, get the thank you for logging in screen, and then the message boards load and they are not logged in.  Any ideas to help them?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Some people have been having trouble logging in. They log in, get the thank you for logging in screen, and then the message boards load and they are not logged in. Any ideas to help them?




Yeah, I had that problem at first.  Here's how I fixed it (note that the cookie settings have changed in the last 24 hours, so if people tried this before and it didn't work, they should try again):

1.  Delete all cookies.
2.  Ensure you are using the http://enworld.org/forums/index.php URL, not enworld.cyberstreet.com.

It solved the problem for me.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 30, 2003)

That did it.  

Thanks Morrus.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2003)

Cool, thanks Morrus.


----------



## Blacksway (Aug 31, 2003)

Yep, fairly sure in most cases it will be that second one. the boards don't like me logging in at cyberstreet.com either but the www.enworld.org url is fine.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't know who changed something Admin-ishly between last night and this afternoon, but thank you.

The cookie thing and changing urls was not helping me.  At least not until today.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey, finally I get logged in.

I've been trying to get back onto E.N.World for some time, but I keep getting the "Thank you for logging in, Angcuru." message, and then I get sent right back to the sign in screen.  This may be the only time I get through, but I hope not.


----------



## Emiricol (Sep 2, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had that problem at first.  Here's how I fixed it (note that the cookie settings have changed in the last 24 hours, so if people tried this before and it didn't work, they should try again):
> 
> 1.  Delete all cookies.
> 2.  Ensure you are using the http://enworld.org/forums/index.php URL, not enworld.cyberstreet.com.
> ...




I passed this info on to a colleague who is having trouble logging on.  He said it worked, but just now reports to me that it is doing it again.

What else could cause this problem?  He can't use the forums if he can't log on


----------



## jgbrowning (Sep 2, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Hey, finally I get logged in.
> 
> I've been trying to get back onto E.N.World for some time, but I keep getting the "Thank you for logging in, Angcuru." message, and then I get sent right back to the sign in screen.  This may be the only time I get through, but I hope not.




Alright guys, you just heard it. Plan A failed, time to go to Plan B!



joe b.


----------



## jgbrowning (Sep 2, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Hey, finally I get logged in.
> 
> I've been trying to get back onto E.N.World for some time, but I keep getting the "Thank you for logging in, Angcuru." message, and then I get sent right back to the sign in screen.  This may be the only time I get through, but I hope not.




Alright guys, you just heard it. Plan A failed, time to go to Plan B!



joe b.


----------



## jgbrowning (Sep 2, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Hey, finally I get logged in.
> 
> I've been trying to get back onto E.N.World for some time, but I keep getting the "Thank you for logging in, Angcuru." message, and then I get sent right back to the sign in screen.  This may be the only time I get through, but I hope not.




Alright guys, you just heard it. Plan A failed, time to go to Plan B!



joe b.


----------

